

How to Choose the Right Remote Development Team - JrobertsHstaff
http://blog.ekipa.co/custom-software-development-choosing-the-right-team/?utm_medium=blog&utm_source=ycombinator&utm_campaign=sharing

======
anovikov
I don't think this can work at all. You don't hire a remote team, you hire
individual freelancers and a local manager to manage them, otherwise you are
caught into a scam system which won't let you go until you run out of money.

